# Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)



## Seele (5. August 2012)

Hi Leute, 
ich suche für meine Sage Rute die ich gerade baue noch einen Namen. Ich habe schon ein paar Vorschläge, bin aber noch auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Namen. 
Macht mir einfach ein paar Vorschläge und falls es einen Gewinner gibt, der kriegt von mir ein kleines Präsent. 

Bei der Rute handelt es sich um eine Sage Z-Axis 590 und ich habe sie in Grün/Gold aufgebaut. Ein paar Fotos vom schon fertigen Teil gibts auch.


----------



## Ein_Angler (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Ich würde "Greenwi(t)ch" vorschlagen, Greenwich ist ein Stadtteil von London, Greenwich ist aber auch der Nullmeridian, Greenwich Mean Time GMT ist zudem die Britische Zeitzone, und mit dem t dazwischen wird daraus eine grüne Hexe.


----------



## Bungo (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Wer so große Fische fängt, der brauch auch einen Namen der etwas provoziert 

Precious Predator


----------



## Kotzi (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Um mal billig abzukupfern: 
Wie wärs mit Green-Bitch?


----------



## NickAdams (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Ich schlage "Balmung" vor, so hieß das Schwert von Siegfried.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Carp-MV (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Der ultimative Name für diese Rute? Ganz einfach "* Flying-Hulk*"! Ist grün und stark was will man mehr....;-)


----------



## Maurice742 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ich würde "Greenwi(t)ch" vorschlagen, Greenwich ist ein Stadtteil von London, Greenwich ist aber auch der Nullmeridian, Greenwich Mean Time GMT ist zudem die Britische Zeitzone, und mit dem t dazwischen wird daraus eine grüne Hexe.



Das würde null Sinn machen da man Greenwich nicht wie es die meisten Deutschen eben halt "Green-wich" ausspricht, sondern in Lautsprache: Gränich" dann ist kein Bezug auf das Grün der Rite vorhanden... 

Wie wäre es mit Green Lantern?


----------



## froxter (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Firefly. Ganz klar.


----------



## ralle (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

The Green Hornet -- die grüne Hornisse !!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

"the green fly flap":m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

"the two toned whip"


----------



## fam0815 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

*gemini*-fly


p.s. schöne rute, respekt!


----------



## NR.9 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Mr. Green 

In Anlehnung an den Film Klassiker "Reservoir Dogs" - im Film gab es Mr. Green nicht, den nach der wahren Geschichte hat dieser den Raubüberfall für einen Angeltrip sausen lassen. Das war dem Regisseur Quentin Tarantino wohl zu langweilig mit einzubauen und daher wurde Mr. Green Opfer der Schere.


----------



## kleinerStichling (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Warum eigentlich immer nur Englisch, was soll dieser Trend? Hört sich das denn wirklich cooler an? #d

Wie wärs einfach mit "Fliegenklatsche" oder noch schlichter "Peitsche"?


----------



## Kami (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

wie wärs mit "einfachnurrute"


----------



## mig23 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

hurry-mary !


----------



## Seele (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Also ich glaube ich muss mal meine Namen schon posten. 
Momentan habe ich mir folgende ausgedacht: 
Old Fellow
Nugget
(Golden) Dude
Goldstück

Sollte halt nicht gerade kindisch oder billig klingen, immerhin reden wir ja nicht über eine 50 Euro Rute  
Als Rolle wird es wahrscheinlich eine Baure MacKenzie CFX in Schwarz/Gold werden. Denke doch, dass dann eine ganze nette Combo rausgekommen ist.


----------



## goeddoek (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Schicke Fliegenrute, Seele - alle Achtung !


Was hältst Du von Green Machine ? Passt zur Rute, ist übrigens auch ein klasse Fliegenmuster, wit dem Du die Rute mal testen solltest  :m


----------



## hohle112 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

green aviation whip.....grüne Fliegenpeitsche

klingt doch ganz toll#6
wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Rute und immer ne straffe Leine.


----------



## fam0815 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

oder "high fly-green edition"


----------



## BallerNacken (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

vicious green


----------



## Tigersclaw (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

blade of grass 

(eigentlich Grashalm auf Deutsch) aber kann man auch doppeldeutig sehen


----------



## BigEarn (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

:#2: Absinth


----------



## flor61 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Meine-Grüne-Angelrute

Petri


----------



## u-see fischer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*



flor61 schrieb:


> Meine-Grüne-Angelrute
> 
> Petri



Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben, wie ich dann bis zur 3. Seite durch war, stehts schon da. Dann eben:

Meine Gold-Grüne Fliegenrute


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

easy green 

green featherweight

green Masterpiece

" my last green rod - maybe"

light temptation


----------



## Seele (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*



BigEarn schrieb:


> :#2: Absinth




Oh da wäre ja "Grüne Fee" ganz passend fält mir gerade ein |kopfkrat

Danke schon mal für die positiven Rückmeldungen. Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel darauf sie zu werfen, die kleine Feder.


----------



## Downbeat (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

"Lucilia sericata" genannt Lucy


----------



## Seele (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*



Downbeat schrieb:


> "Lucilia sericata" genannt Lucy



Watn dit? Kann das mal jemand übersetzen?


----------



## Downbeat (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Klar <- da klicken


----------



## Honeyball (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat "Froschdödel" ist wohl nicht so passend #c

Goldzauber
oder Goldswing


----------



## Offe-88 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Also ich finde den Namen "Ultima" Passend


----------



## zandernase (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

wie wärs mit "green mamba"? wenn die zuschlägt ist alles zu spät....


----------



## Bassey (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

_*green Leprechaun*_ :vik:

Warum? Weil Leprechaun das Englische Wort für den grünen Kobold aus all den Sagen mit seinem Pot voll Gold ist :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

The Winner :m


----------



## Philla (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Grüne Brille 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0igKzuTQkMc


----------



## kleinerStichling (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Grünspan


----------



## dennisk19899 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Grüne mamba oder Green mamba
wär mein vorschlag für die rute  die hoffentlich gefährlich für den Fisch ist.


----------



## robdasilva (6. August 2012)

Goluum


----------



## boeser (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Ich würde "Grinch" nehmen, ist grün und böse! Einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Katteker (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Basilisk --> Grün und gefährlich (Fabeltier).


----------



## bobbl (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Seelenpeitsche!


----------



## Seehund58 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Seele -my own-


----------



## Raven1991 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Nimbus 2000


----------



## sprogoe (6. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

wie wär´s mit:

*"Waddel"*

sagen einige Russlanddeutschen zum "besten Stück des Mannes" und das soll doch Dein bestes Stück werden.

Siggi


----------



## Hoffi (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

"GreenCricket"

oder "jiminy", doch dieser Name ist bestimmt geschützt |kopfkrat


----------



## TheCarpboss (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

wie wärs mit green lantern oder grünes licht? der grüne kobold?


----------



## Orpheus (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Ich schlage mal ganz 'klassisch' _Virga viridis_ vor, lateinisch für 'Grüne (Zauber-)Rute'. Bewusst nicht deutsch oder englisch, sanfter Klang durch die Alliteration und passende Bedeutung


----------



## Schakalaka (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

was hältst du von "ferox" oder "green ferox"? 

Das Wort "Ferox" kommt ausm Lateinischen und heist sowas wie mutig, wild und trotzig. Außerdem gibt es auch die Feroxforelle die ähnlich wie die Bachforelle ist, nur das sie ziemlich selten und sehr räuberisch ist..soweit ich weis frisst die im adulten Alter ausschließlich andere fische und da du, denke ich mal, mit der Rute auch nur Fische fangen willst, ist es doch ein geeigneter Name :m


----------



## Lightingrod (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Le fly


----------



## Profiopfer (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Wie wäre es mit:

Fishfeather oder auf deutsch Fischfeder

oder

Seelenfänger

Vielleicht passt der Name gut zu deiner neuen klasse gefertigten Rute!??!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Boedchen (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Ist doch ne Fliegenpeitsche, also nenn sie doch so 
Giebt ja im Spinnbereich schon ne Blechpeitsche die es schliesslich auch zum Kult geschafft hat


----------



## kevinho (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Flying-Angel

Green-Terminator

http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/flypaper.htmlFlypaper (Fliegenfänger)


----------



## angler1996 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Nen Sie doch einfach 

No Name

damit schockst du doch alle viel mehr,
als mit irgendwelchen archaischen, lateinischen oder sonstwie Bezeichnungen eines eigentlich doch ganz simplen Kohlefaserstäbchen

Am besten noch mit dem Zusatz
Custommade by ....

Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nen Sie doch einfach
> 
> No Name
> 
> ...




_...nobody :m_


Das wär aber zu anonym.


----------



## robdasilva (8. August 2012)

Seelenwalzer hätte auch was.


----------



## silviomopp (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

The Ultimate Warrior :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

.


Oder auf die Kacke hauen mit "*Goddess of Grace*".:m



.


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Zuviel Kreatives schon dabei, da kann ich grad nicht mithalten.

Meine Top of the Pops davon:



Downbeat schrieb:


> "Lucilia sericata" genannt Lucy


#6 


bobbl schrieb:


> Seelenpeitsche!


#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

(ausser Konkurrenz natürlich)

Statt irgendwas mit Grün, wie wärs damit:
"Seeles Alternative"

;.)))))


----------



## Seele (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

macht mal hinne, bin gerade am lackieren und beschriften, paar Vorschläge würden nicht schaden.


----------



## daci7 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Naja ... mir würd ja bei deinem Nick und der Tatsache entsprechend, dass es sich um eine Fliegenrute handelt "Soulfly" einfallen - ist aber wohl schon vergeben der Name...
\m/

:m


----------



## offense80 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Flying Hulk Finger 

jupp....dat nehmen wa mal 

Klasse Arbeit die du da geleistet hast #6#6#6


----------



## Likenut (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

The brave Tailor /                Tapfere Schneiderlein

The Magnificent Seven

seven on a streak /        Sieben auf einen Streich


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Meine Favoriten:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> .
> "*Goddess of Grace*".:m





daci7 schrieb:


> ... *"Soulfly"*....



oder auch "*Fly Soul"* oder "*Flying Soul*":m


----------



## Seele (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Mir ist gerade noch "Flying Nugget" eingefallen, das finde ich auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Hoffi (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Aus deiner Sig entnommen "Refo",

oder "Daywalker"


----------



## kati48268 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*



seele schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade noch "Flying Nugget" eingefallen, das finde ich auch sehr interessant.


Ach, das össelige Nugget,... bei deinem Nicknamen ist die sowieso schon endgeile Bezeichnung "Seelenpeitsche" einfach der Burner schlechthin!


----------



## Seele (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Peitsche find ich geht gar nicht, hört sich so nach Weidenstecken an


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Scarabaeus sacer ist der Name des Mistkäfers,schimmert grün-schwarz,ist heilige Symbol des Neuen, Aufgehenden,sich Drehenden (wie eine selbstgemachte Rute) ,wurde im alten Ägypten mit einem Gott gleichgesetzt. Sacer klingt ähnlich wie sage. Aaaalso:

Scarabea :m

( bea bedeutet Glücksbringerin).


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

*Green Flymaster . ... Dreamcatcher* .......|kopfkrat


----------



## Seele (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> Scarabaeus sacer ist der Name des Mistkäfers,schimmert grün-schwarz,ist heilige Symbol des Neuen, Aufgehenden,sich Drehenden (wie eine selbstgemachte Rute) ,wurde im alten Ägypten mit einem Gott gleichgesetzt. Sacer klingt ähnlich wie sage. Aaaalso:
> 
> Scarabea :m
> 
> ( bea bedeutet Glücksbringerin).




auch nicht ganz schlecht


----------



## Doni9002 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

*Golden Fly*


----------



## Seele (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Aaaaauuuuus, das Spiel ist aaaaaaaaaaaus, ich habe beschriftet


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Und???

Nugget oda nich....


----------



## Seele (8. August 2012)

*AW: Name für Rute gesucht (mit Gewinnspiel)*

Glückwunsch an Mainwaller, in der Nachspielzeit


----------

